# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Me ndihmoni dot me sa me shume fjale qe perdoren ne vlore duhet te bej nje fjalor

## arlon

me ndihmoni dot me sa me shume fjale qe perdoren ne vlore duhet te bej nje fjalor

----------


## mia@

Po shpreheje do? "Te dua moj qene!"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

evlat
xhepane
erresire
ore  lol

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> evlat
> xhepane
> erresire
> ore  lol


evlat, xhepane? si kam degjuar ndonjehere  :perqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> evlat, xhepane? si kam degjuar ndonjehere


evlat eshte femije 

xhepane nuk e di
hera e pare qe e degjoj

depo municionesh?
top/gjyl?

----------


## Prudence

Xhepane- e kam degjuar tek hall esmaja/ njeriu me top "po ku e paske fshehur gjithe kete xhepane" e pyet Maton per topin.

Evlat - perdoret shume( dmth biri,bija)

----------


## Prudence

Te luash me Pafka - te luash peta
Spill- gjelpere me koke
Vollt- kops,pulle
Pendalle- loje me 5 gur zalli te vegjel qe i hedh e i pret neper duar
Sallator - kastravecit dmth
Kaki- hurma
Shalqi- bostan
Byrazer/ka- vella/ moter

----------


## xhori

> Po shpreheje do? "Te dua moj qene!"


 per kok te sateme :Lulja3:

----------


## Jack Watson

pilëf
makarënë
kës
gjëz
bëk
prësh
brëk
spëc

 :perqeshje:

----------


## Lasgush konica

Naftar-çeles shtëpie
GJym-enë metali me qafe e me doreze per te mbajtur uje.Perdoret edhe me ngarkese negative kur i drejtohesh nje personi-"ik ore kokegjym"
Molomën-epitet negativ per nje person te leshte.
Surrat-fytyre.Perdoret me ngarkese negative.
Dhjar-fshatar.Perdoret me ngarkese negative :Lulja3:

----------


## Etna Etna

> pilëf
> makarënë
> kës
> gjëz
> bëk
> prësh
> brëk
> spëc


Kishe gje me *dëtin* ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Enii

uooo mottrraaaa  :perqeshje: 

cudi ne fakt kur isha ne Vlore njerezit qe takova nuk flisnin eger fare lol , madje mu duken shume te edukuar  .. se di pse u ka dale nami kot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Labiiiii

dacke= shpulle /pellemb
burazerka=motra

----------


## 2043

kum = rere
qafpalar = pisanjos
gerxh = shkemb
kece = vajze

----------


## arlon

faleminderit te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Nje here qe kam qene ne Vlore mbaj mend keto fjale
syqene lol(syte si te qenit)
zagar=qen plerash
kulish i thone  qenit te vogel
lamash
bashibozuk
dhe lakanero lol

----------


## loneeagle

lamash & krromash shprehjet e preferuara vlonjate lol.

----------


## Prudence

> Kishe gje me *dëtin* ?


e jo.nuk i perdorin ë-te vend e pavend  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Prudence

> kum = rere
> qafpalar = pisanjos
> gerxh = shkemb
> kece = vajze


keçe në Vlorë(qytet) nuk përdoret
sa për "qafpalar"...më shumë përdorin qelbanik,qelbash,qelbësire 
vromë-pise (shume me teper biles)

mos qelloni me gur*je*( shumsi i gurë)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xhori

lango- langaraq

----------

